

Infocom's Unreleased Sequel to Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - sant0sk1
http://waxy.org/2008/04/milliways_infocoms_unreleased_sequel_to_hitchhikers_guide_to_the_galax/

======
alex_c
That was a pretty depressing read. I need my towel...

------
sanj
This game inspired me to write YAZI!

[http://web.archive.org/web/20030811081833/scrawlsoft.com/pro...](http://web.archive.org/web/20030811081833/scrawlsoft.com/products/yazi/info.html)

Playing HHGTTG on a Newton was almost self referential.

------
allenbrunson
i played the original game, when it was released, on my ibm pc clone. this was
long before the internet, so information wasn't as free-flowing back then. i
remember hearing a bunch of "reasons" why the sequel wasn't coming out, but
nothing like this.

------
amichail
You can play the original game here:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/hitchhikers/game.shtml>

I wouldn't call it fun though. It's not a sandbox like GTA. You basically have
to read the minds of its creators to make progress.

~~~
rms
What makes the Hitchhiker's game good is the writing. It's kind of like
reading a book, only more masochistic. Games over time have learned to scale
up the sadism and dial down on the masochism. GTAIV and The Hitchhiker's Guide
are probably at exact opposites on this spectrum.

See the next game Douglas Adam scripted, which might be the most masochistic
game of all time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureaucracy_>(computer_game)

